# Aliens: Fireteam



## Vince W (Mar 6, 2021)

This looks like it may be a worthy successor to the 1999 Aliens vs. Predator. Finally.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 6, 2021)

It would make a fun movie too.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 6, 2021)

Looks great. I love Alien and Aliens but can’t play the games unfortunately. I find them far too scary


----------



## Vince W (Mar 6, 2021)

That's what I loved about the 1999 AvP game. There were many truly scary moments that made you jump out of your seat the first time. And the second and third...


----------



## Rodders (Mar 6, 2021)

Could be good, could be great.

I still have Alien: Isolation to play,


----------



## Vince W (Mar 6, 2021)

I just got notification that my Xbox Series X has finally shipped. Isolation will be high on my list of games to play.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 6, 2021)

Let me know when you start Vince. I’ll download my copy and start playing.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 6, 2021)

Rodders said:


> Let me know when you start Vince. I’ll download my copy and start playing.


Will do, Rodders.


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 8, 2021)

_Isolation_ and the 1999 version are, as far as I can tell, the best adaptations. This looks like a very different game to_ Isolation_, though, which is largely about hiding from an unkillable Alien.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 10, 2021)

Personally, I'd like to see an XCOM type game set in the Aliens universe. Turn based, I can handle. FPS aliens give me the willys


----------



## Rodders (Sep 5, 2021)

Just bumping this as I saw it on Steam and was tempted to buy it. Anyone played it? Thought?

From what I’ve seen, it looks pretty decent and the designs certainly seem to fit into the Aliens look.


----------

